# Bota Shpirtërore > Agnosticizëm dhe ateizëm >  Allahu, zoti pagan i Hënës i fiseve arabe

## GL_Branch

Kisha desh nje diskutim shoqeror me besimtaret musliman, me qene se shume tema keni hapur anti-paganizem por a keni lexuar qe vet fjala Allah eshte fjale pagane qe dth zoti i henes...gjithashtu edhe menyra e te falurit (namaz) pretendohet qe ka qene praktike pagane...cfare mendoni?

http://users.hubwest.com/prophet/islam/moongod.htm
http://www.sacred-texts.com/pag/pip.htm
http://www.geocities.com/mabcosmic/a.../istudies.html
http://www.inthenameofallah.org/Paga...f%20Quran.html

----------


## xfiles

Po sigurisht qe ka origjine pagane, ashtu si çdo emer dhe simbologji fetare.
Feja ka vetem kontributin e deformimit te ketyre simboleve, ne pak fjale Dizinformim.

----------


## GL_Branch

> Po sigurisht qe ka origjine pagane, ashtu si çdo emer dhe simbologji fetare.
> Feja ka vetem kontributin e deformimit te ketyre simboleve, ne pak fjale Dizinformim.


ashtu eshte Xfiles.

Po une habitem me keta talebancat ne forumin tone hapin lloje lloje tema anti-paganizem p.sh risia e fundit ishte qe nuk duhet me festu Vitin e Ri sepse paganet e kane festuar dhe eshte mekat.....kurse Islami ashtu si Bibla jane deri ne skaj te inflencum prej kultures pagane.

Gjitheashtu mesova qe edhe fjala Amin/Amen kishte qene fjale pagane e shume gjera te tjera rreth influences pagane mbi fete e sotshme.

----------


## xfiles

Po edhe te krishteret perdorin Amin ne fund te lutjeve.
Al-lah perkthehet fjale per fjale AL-Zot, pra zoti AL(EL), Nje prej zotave pagan, dhe ka mundesi te jete i njejti zoti qe adhuronin adhuruesit e BAAL, qe me shume mundesi perkthethet BA-AL=Shtepia e AL. 
Fete semitike, Judo-kristiano-islame, kane ne qender te tyre kete zot, EL(AL), dhe kjo nuk do shume mend per tu kuptuar.
Me siguri ne kete pike besimtaret do thone se meqe islami eshte vazhdimi i fese se vertete origjinale qe kane patur judenjte dhe te krishteret(te cilet dolen jashte rruge) atehere eshte normale qe emrat jane po ato, por problemi del kur po keto emra e kane origjinen ne fete e lashta pagane ku AL nuk ishte gje tjeter veç se nje prej shume zotave qe adhuroheshin ne ato kohe.

----------


## GL_Branch

> Po edhe te krishteret perdorin Amin ne fund te lutjeve.
> Al-lah perkthehet fjale per fjale AL-Zot, pra zoti AL(EL), Nje prej zotave pagan, dhe ka mundesi te jete i njejti zoti qe adhuronin adhuruesit e BAAL, qe me shume mundesi perkthethet BA-AL=Shtepia e AL.


Po Allah do te thote Zoti i Henes, prandaj Islamiket simbolin kryesor e kane henen...plus edhe menyra e faljes se islamikeve (Namazi) eshte gati identik sikur paganet qe iu kane falur henes.

----------


## white-knight

Normale qe ka origjine pagane sepse c do monofe origjinen andej e ka.Vetem se i pershtaten ritet ne monoteizem.

http://www.bible.ca/islam/islam-phot...rchealolgy.htm
http://www.bible.ca/islam/islam-moon-god-allah.htm

Allahu i henes.



Rrumbullak strumbullak

----------


## Zëu_s

> Gjitheashtu mesova qe edhe fjala *Amin/Amen* kishte qene fjale pagane e shume gjera te tjera rreth influences pagane mbi fete e sotshme.


Amun (auch Amon, Amoun, Ammon, *Amen* oder seltener Imenand), ist der Wind- und Fruchtbarkeitsgott der altägyptischen Religion. Er galt als *Hauch des Lebens für alle Dinge, vom säuselnden Hauch bis zum Sturm, als Allesbeweger, der allen, dem Küken im Ei, den Fischen im Wasser, den Raubtieren, den Menschen, den Sternen das Leben gab.* Das einfache Volk verehrte ihn eher in direkter unveränderter Widdergestalt als Gott der Fruchtbarkeit.

----------


## Zëu_s

Po e postoj edhe nje here nje shkrim timin qe hiq nuk iu pelqen ketyre islamikeve qe e kan fshire disa here ne kete forum:





> Emri *Allah* ka ekzistuar shum shekuj para Muhamedit dhe eshte nje shkurtese e fjales apo emrit arab *Al-Ilah* (qe pak a shum do te thot Zot). Al-Ilah ka qene perendiu *pagan* i Henes dhe perendiu kryesore nga 360 perendi te tjera *pagane* ne pantheonin e arabeve *pagan*. 
> 
> Religjioni i arabeve *pagan* gjat kohes se Muhamedit dhe 200-300 vite para tije ka qene kulti i perendiut *pagan* te henes i quajtur Al-Ilah. Shum gjenerata para Muhamedit, arabet *pagan* iu luteshin (siç thash) 360 perendive nder te cilat kryesori ishte perendiu *pagan* i henes Al-Ilah ndersa te tjeret perendi ishte si perendi ndermjetsuese. Kjo eshte e njejta me kete te sotmen, edhe sot eshte ai Allahu ma i madhi dhe jan ata zotet me te vegjel si ndermjetsues qe jua kan nderruar emrin e iu thone Melaqe apo Engjuj . Qendra e tyre ishte nje tempull *pagan* prej guri i quajtur "Kaba" ne qytetin Meka. Emri i ketij perendiu *pagan* eshte shkurtuar nga Al-Ilah ne Allah shum kohe para lindjes se Muhamedit, siç tregon fakti qe Allah perdorej edhe neper emra te njerzve (i jati i Muhamedit quhej Abd-allah), pra ky perendiu i henes ne religjionin *pagan* te arabeve quhej Allah shum kohe para islamizmit. 
> 
> Arabet *pagan* faleshin apo iu luteshin perendive *pagane* te tyre disa here ne dite duke u kthyer me fytyre nga Kaba *pagane* dhe duke u perkulur ne ate drejtim, poashtu religjioni i tyre *pagan* i obligonte ata te agjerojne nje muaj ne vit, ku agjerimi fillone dhe perfundonte me henen e re, pastaj ata ishin te obliguar ta vizitojne Kaben *pagane* dhe te sillen 7 here rreth atije tempulli *pagan*, ta gjuajne "Shejtanin" *pagan* me gure etj. etj.
> 
> *Te njejtat rituale pagane jan sot thelbi i islamizmit*, pra shumica e ritualeve, traditave apo kushteve islame jan vazhdimsi e ritualeve, traditave apo kushteve te religjionit *pagan* te arabve dhe kultures se tyre. Ndersa obligimi per tu falur 5 here ne dite eshte kopjuar direkt nga religjioni *pagan* i Sabejve te Sirise, religjioni i te cilve ishte nje perzierje mes religjionit *pagan* te Babilonasve dhe religjionit *pagan* te Hellenve.
> 
> Islamizmi ka kopjuar edhe shum tradita te tjera edhe nga religjionet e tjera *pagane* te atyre aneve, siç eshte tregimi per udhetimin e Muhamedit gjat nje nate nga meka ne palestine dhe nga palestina ne sferat e qiellit (israja dhe miraxhi), jan te kopjuara nga Zoroastrizmi apo Zarathustrizmi *pagan*, poashtu shperblimi i xhenetlive me virgjereshat syzeza etj. jan kopjuar nga ky religjion *pagan* i persianve te vjeter.
> ...


Muhamedi ka qene nje tregtar i madh dhe nje njeri shum i zgjuar qe  kishte kontakte tregtie me jahudite dhe me te gjith popujt e lartpermendur, dhe te gjith e dijme qe para se te vetshpallej profet kishte kontakte me nje prift kristian.

Keto jan dhe mbeten fakte te pakundershtueshme, pa mare para syshe se a iu pelqejne juve a jo, dhe pa mare para syshe se çfar absurde, marrzira, budallalleqe perdorni ju si kunderargumente, prap se prap mbeten keto fakte te argumentuara qe jahudizmi, kristianizmi dhe islamizmi jan kopje, falsifikim dhe vazhdimesi e religjioneve te me hershme pagane.

----------


## albprofiler

> Kisha desh nje diskutim shoqeror me besimtaret musliman, me qene se shume tema keni hapur anti-paganizem por a keni lexuar qe vet fjala Allah eshte fjale pagane qe dth zoti i henes...gjithashtu edhe menyra e te falurit (namaz) pretendohet qe ka qene praktike pagane...cfare mendoni?
> 
> http://users.hubwest.com/prophet/islam/moongod.htm
> http://www.sacred-texts.com/pag/pip.htm
> http://www.geocities.com/mabcosmic/a.../istudies.html
> http://www.inthenameofallah.org/Paga...f%20Quran.html



Eshte e kunderta e atyre çka po thoni .
Paganizmi ka marre (vjedh) emrat dhe simbolet e feve.

Emri Allah ,God, Zot, Ram,Meshirues dhe te gjithe emrat e Zotit ku pershskruhen atributet e Tij  nuk do te thote se kto kane dale ne kohen e pellasgeve , egjiptit , babilonise e civilizimeve tjera.

Emrat e Zotit neper kohe te ndryshme i kane shtremberuar mbreterit , diktatoret me magjistar te tyre (dijetar) dhe jau kane pershtatur besimev te tyre.

Ne qofte se hinduset e kane quajt zotin Ram ne gjuhe te tyre dhe ne nje kohe nje mbreti i ka lind ideja se lopa eshte zoti (rami) atehere nuk eshte faji tek emerimi i pare por tek gabimi i atyre qe ja mveshen kete atribut Zotit ma vone.

Mendoni edhe pak ma larg se civilizimet qe po i permendni dhe mundohuni ta kuptoni se nga i paskan marre kto emra paganet.

Paganet e pare nuk kane dalluar shume nga besimtaret e tjere monoteist , me pastaj jane rritur ndryshimet edhe ma teper deri sa kane arritur te bejn edhe lopen apo miun e elefantin zot

----------


## Zëu_s

Vallai se di çka po te bene kaq idiot, veq po funkcionon super a.

----------


## white-knight

Normal qe nuk arsyetohet me filozofine e shkretetires



Se kuptoj pse ky super adhurim per nje gur te qabese?E puthin,e prekin dhe kane dashuri sikur te jete ndonje gjallese.A ma shpjegon ndonjeri kete (mundesisht jo muxhahid) nga buron gjithe ky adhurim sikur te jete Zot?Sepse me duket paganizem i paster,c'do gje, si rituali qe vijne rreth e perqark dhe fundja fundit adhurimi i nje objekti.

Pastaj Muhamedi......


Kjo video-ze  eshte tmerresisht shume sqaruese.

----------


## Kreksi

> Mos hini shpejt ne tripa. Fjala Allah dmth Zot !
> 
> Edhe paganet kan besuar ne "Zot", por zoti qe ata besonin ishte fabrikuar nga duart e tyre i gdhendur me vegla artizanale, ata adhuronin idhuj qe çdo familje kishte nga nje statue ne shtepi te vet ! Kjo ska lidhje me monoteizmin absolut siq eshte Islami.


Te pergezoj per hapjen  ekesaj teme i nderuar G_Brach, 

Shume bukur e ke hapur temen, me nje hyrje te kuptueshme per te gjithe, mirepo tema shkone nderlikohet per se tepermi kur ndeshet me ne fund ne nje mur te fort ku secili ndjek kete rruge njeri pas tjetrit me koke per muri dhe ate pershkake te nje interpretimi te gabuar qe bejmi ne shqiptaret rrethe feve, si nga kurani si nga bibla ne  i nxjerrim probleme vetevehtes ne interpretime te emrave te perendive te popujve te huaj.

Disa here une kam propuzuar qe te mos i ngatrrojmi gjerat me perkthime apo shqiperime sepse nuk ia dalim te kuptohemi kurr.
E si ti thuhet psh. perendis egjiptiane Amon, a dueht ta shqiperojmi edhe kete emer ne Zot apo do ishte me e kjart te thuhet se; 
Perendia e egjiptasve ishte Amon,
Perndia e Krishterve eshte Krishti, 
Perndia e arabve eshte Allahi, 
Perendia e latinve Dej(diy)
Perendia e indianve eshte krishna, 
Perndia e jahudive eshte Jahve,
Perendia e sllaveve eshte Bog, 
Perendia e gjermanve eshte Got, 
perendia e grekve eshte Zeus, etj.......
......ndersa perendia e shqiptarve eshte Zoti !

Si te te perkthehet ndryshe nje tekst qe te behet i kuptuesh ndryshe ?
nese ketu ne kete tem dhe gjithkund ne boten shqiptare shkojmi e i perkthejmi tera keto perendi me "zot" atehere ne kemi bere gabimin me trashanike ne interpretim  ne gjuhen shqipe qe  e humb kuptimin edhe biseda.
Te quhet Allahu  "Zot"  ne gjuhen shqipe eshte pra nje konfuzion, keq interpretim, njesoj psh. sikur  se grekerit te thonin per allahun qe eshte "zeusi i arabve"  ....
pra te gjitha keta emra jane perendi te medha dhe te shenjta te ketyre popujve dhe emri i tyre duhet te ngelet ne origjinal qe kurresesi te perkthehet ne shqipe duke e zevendesuar me perendine tone te popullit shqiptar me emrin Zot.
Po te ktheheni qe nga postimi pare e te lexoni edhe njhere te gjitha keto potime atehere do vreni se sa e kemi shemtuar perendin tone shqiptare ZOT, duek e  krahasuar me Allahun, qe permua nuk vjen ne konsiderim, Allahu mbetet nje perendi e shenjete e popullit arab edhe pse disa me lart e ceken se eshte  emer perendie pagane, pagane  ndoshta por mund te ceket se "allah"
eshte perendi pagane e periudhes para-islamike tek populli arab.
Pastaj, si te injorohen apo te fshihen plote 622 vite te periudhes krishtere tek populli arab  me nje fjale para-islamike ?
Është një periudh e gjatë 600 vite per arabet para se te perqafojne kete perendi me emrin Allah, me thuani pra me cilen perendi ky popull u muar apo i besonte para kesaj date ?
Nese vertete "allah" njihet si emer perendie tek ky popull edhe me pare para kesaj date atehere te na i japni shenimet se kur filloi te permendet ky emer, ne periudhen e krishtere apo edeh paar kesaj periudhe apo ne mes dy periudhave atehere kur edhe  bota arabe filloi te perqafoi krishterimin
 si tjeret popuj qe ndshta ka mundesi qe Muhametit ti jete kujtuar emri i ndonje perendie te tyre te vjeter te kohes pagane me emrin "allah" dhe ne kete menyre i ipet rasti qe te ringjalli perseri emrin e kesaj perendie pagane, si psh, ne shqiptaret qe kemi filluar disa te besojm ne shume perndi te huaja disa ne "krisht" disa ne "allah" e disa ne "jahve" dhe nje dite nje shqiptar te dali dhe te shpalli perendi supreme perendin e stergjyshereve te tij te kohes pagane qe kjo perendi quhej ZOT ne kohen pagane, pra paar se te vijne keto perendi te huaja, keshtu pra ky shqiptari i forte tua imponoje me force tere botes mbare emrin ZOT !
Imagjinoni tani se si do na dukej neve  qe ta kenim gjysmen e botes ku do ti lutej perendis shqiptare me emrin ZOT ?
pERFUNDIMI:
Nder te gjithe popujt e europes ne shqiptaret kemi me se shumti probleme ne shqiperimin e ketyre perendive.
***********************************
shpresoj se u kuptuam deri dikun, po kepus biseden ketu njehere se do shkojmi gjate me keto teori...

----------


## white-knight

> ne shqiptaret qe kemi filluar disa te besojm ne shume perndi te huaja disa ne "krisht" disa ne "allah" e disa ne "jahve" dhe nje dite nje shqiptar te dali dhe te shpalli perendi supreme perendin e stergjyshereve te tij te kohes pagane qe kjo perendi quhej ZOT ne kohen pagane, pra paar se te vijne keto perendi te huaja, keshtu pra ky shqiptari i forte tua imponoje me force tere botes mbare emrin ZOT !
> Imagjinoni tani se si do na dukej neve qe ta kenim gjysmen e botes ku do ti lutej perendis shqiptare me emrin ZOT ?


Kjo eshte shume e sakte por jo te gjithe e kuptojne ose bejne sikur nuk e kuptojne.

----------


## sdi-gja

Shikoni kete video 




Edhe baba i muametit e ka pase emrin Abdullah!
Allahu Ekber = "Allahu eshte me i madhi" (nder zota) = Allah is the Greatest

Pra lutnjuni Allahut per shi, per skllave ne lufte, per gra virgine 4 vjecare etj etj se ai eshte me i forte se zotat e tjere.

----------


## maratonomak

> Shikoni kete video http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ExRoO-pdn6E
> 
> 
> Edhe baba i muametit e ka pase emrin Abdullah!
> Allahu Ekber = "Allahu eshte me i madhi" (nder zota) = Allah is the Greatest
> 
> Pra lutnjuni Allahut per shi, per skllave ne lufte, per gra virgine 4 vjecare etj etj se ai eshte me i forte se zotat e tjere.


Cka po te gjen dhe po ndihesh mire o vella mik dhe shqiptar ?
cka po te gjen dhe po ndihesh mire ? 

se po shan vellaun tim
mikun tim dhe shqiptarin tim sepse ai eshte musliman ?
une ty tkam vella mik dhe shqipetar , por nuk jam hor dhe i pabese dhe nuk jam anti shqiptar/


hape zemren dhe kush te ka qit nzemer ket mllef dhe urrejtje ?
a po urren islamin , apo po urren shqiptaret e islamit?

mos u tut por thoj cka te mundon , por mos ma trazo mikun tim ,vellau tim musliman sepse vec se eshte shqiptar dhe eshte me bese e me nder.

une jam i krishtere.

ke quan shqiptar ti ?

----------


## sdi-gja

> Cka po te gjen dhe po ndihesh mire o vella mik dhe shqiptar ?
> cka po te gjen dhe po ndihesh mire ? 
> 
> se po shan vellaun tim
> mikun tim dhe shqiptarin tim sepse ai eshte musliman ?
> une ty tkam vella mik dhe shqipetar , por nuk jam hor dhe i pabese dhe nuk jam anti shqiptar/


Cili asht vellai jot? Muhameti apo babi i tij, Abdullahu? Vetem ata permenda me emra.

----------


## baaroar

Ka'abah, tempulli i Al-Ilah, Zot i Hënës, _Zoti më i madh_, sundues mbi 360 idhujt e tjerë që adhuroheshin gjithashtu po aty.



Në anën lindore është vendosur gur i zi (ndoshta meteorit), objekt adhurimi, më i shenjti për adhuruesit e Zotit të Hënës, besimtarët fusin kokën dhe e puthin gurin e shenjtë gjatë ritualit në pelegrinazhin e Haxhit.

Il, Ilah, fillimisht përfaqësonte thjesht njërën fazë të Hënës, atë të gjysëmhënës në fazën e rritjes. Simbol dominues mbi majën e kupolave dhe minareve të xhamive.





Ndër adhuruesit e tij, Zoti i Hënës ishte i martuar me perëndeshën e Diellit dhe yjet ishin vajzat e tyre al-Lat, al-Uzza dhe Manat.
(*Surah 53:19-20*)

Lutja e një muslimani fillon me "_allāh-u ’ákbar_", Allahu është më i madhi, Zoti i Hënës është më i madhi, madje profeti Muhamet e sanksionoi atë si Zotin e vetëm.

Fjalët e profetit:
_"Dëgjoni, ju besoni se Allahu, Zoti i Hënës është më i madhi mbi gjithë zotat e tjerë. Ajo që unë dua të bëni, është të pranoni idenë se ai është zoti i vetëm. Unë nuk po jua marr Allahun që ju adhuroni. Po ju heq vetëm gruan e vajzat e tij si edhe të gjithë zotat e tjerë."_

----------


## Gjinokastra

Algjeria:





---


A*zerb*aixhani:




---


Komorret:

----------


## Gjinokastra

Turqia:




--

Turkmenistani:




---

Pakistani:

----------


## Gjinokastra

Malajzia:




----

Mauritania:




---

Saharaja Perëndimore:

----------

